# Climate/Air Conditioning Setting When Using Remote Start



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

When remotely starting my car (either with the key fob or with the OnStar app), the air conditioning does not seem to blow hard or cold until I push the Start Engine button. It was over 95 degrees where I live today and my car was parked outside for hours. I made sure to set my Auto climate setting to "Lo" when exiting the car but the A/C still wasn't blowing hard when I remotely started my car.

Is the A/C supposed to come on when using remote start? It seems that my previous 2014 Cruze worked a lot better in this situation.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a 2014 CRUZE and have never been able to get the Remote Starter to activate the A/C, just the blower. I do not have auto climate and it was hot here too, 100 tomorrow


----------



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

After further usage, what I'm experiencing is that, when I remote start the car using the key fob, the air conditioning will be blowing cold when I get in the car. But, if I start it using the OnStar app (Android), the air conditioning will not be blowing (regardless of how hot it is outside -- and I live in Arizona!) when I get in.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That must be what the difference is. It's 95* here and my car was sitting in the sun today. Remote started via the app thinking it would get it going, and the A/C was barely blowing when I got in (it was running - the A/C fan was on).

Normally I remote start it as I'm walking to the car from my front door to leave, and I feel the A/C blowing sorta hard and cold by the time I get in the door and push the start button.


----------



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the exact situation I'm seeing. And I really wish the A/C would work when using the OnStar app since, that way, the car can be started from any distance. 


Seems strange that the A/C is able to operate differently, depending on how the car is started.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Well my Car's engine electronics don't come on until I flip the key period. I get a _*blower only*_ regardless of how it was set before I turned it off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Well my Car's engine electronics don't come on until I flip the key period. I get a _*blower only*_ regardless of how it was set before I turned it off.


These are Gen 2s. That said, I thought it worked the same way for the Gen 1. Although I didn't have remote start on my manual, my 2012s took a minute or so to actually blow cold air once started. Do you hear the engine fan running at the front of the car as you approach it?


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Glad it's not just me. I thought this was odd too. I would swear that my 13' Verano would turn on the AC the same regardless if the car was remote started with the FOB, or the app. I've noticed too that my AC isn't effective when starting the car from the app. I never really use the Keyfob, I'll have to try that since it's been hot here in MI too lately.


----------



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

Premier17 said:


> Glad it's not just me. I thought this was odd too. I would swear that my 13' Verano would turn on the AC the same regardless if the car was remote started with the FOB, or the app. I've noticed too that my AC isn't effective when starting the car from the app. I never really use the Keyfob, I'll have to try that since it's been hot here in MI too lately.



I had a 2014 Cruze and the AC functioned the same regardless of wether the car was started via the key fob or the app. When starting it with the app, I am guaranteed the car started -- and will be nice and cool when I get in. But there's no way to know if the car successfully started with the key fob (unless you can physicall see the car). When I attempt to start it via the fob from inside a building, I'm often disappointed to find that it failed -- and I have to get into a blazing hot car.


----------

